# "our Heavenly Mother"--and no, I don't mean Mary!!



## rescuedbyLove (Jul 23, 2008)

Have any of you guys heard of this:
WATV - WORLD MISSION SOCIETY CHURCH OF GOD

It's really weird. A couple in Wal-Mart followed me around for a while, then gave me pamphlet about this...
It's pretty much about God being Father/Mother (as opposed to Father/Son/Holy Spirit); You have to keep the "Passover" to be saved; and somewhere on the website I saw that they believe that when Jesus was dying on the cross, he was merely teaching us how to _atone for *our own* sins_... (The pamphlet really only talked about the "passover".)

They were very friendly. My husband and I talked to them for a while in the store. They know basically what we believe, but still want us to visit their church. I am not good at making decisions under pressure (I was talking to the lady, and my husband was busy with her husband), and I really want to share the the TRUE gospel with them in greater detail...so I exchanged numbers with her. I was kind of thinking that maybe we could invite them to our church...and maybe God would open their hearts to the truth....

By the way...I am also very burdened for two young men (about 19 or 20ish) who are Mormons and live down the street. They came to our door about a week ago (while my husband was at work), and I talked outside with them for about 20 minutes (I wish I could've been more helpful to them, but I had 4 kids to get back to!!). They're just so young, and very respectful, very soft-spoken...and, frankly, it didn't seem to me like they even wanted to be doing that (going door to door), but who knows--maybe I'm just more naive than I think I am...Anyway, they asked if we needed any lawn care or anything, and I said no, but after they left, I thought _well, maybe they could come over and cut the grass every now and then, and maybe we could plant a couple of seeds of truth into their minds here and there...and maybe God would cause the growth....._ I told my husband about it on the phone, and when he drove up, they were walking by again, and he went up and asked them their names (they told me, but I have the worst memory in the world). I don't know what will come of that either...but may the will of the Lord be done!

ok, I guess I'm rambling _and_ getting slightly 
oops

--but I'll bet my title grabbed your attention!

Any prayer would be greatly appreciated....
I guess I should go to the prayer section, I mean department, I mean thread??


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 23, 2008)

Your heart for evangelism, for the true Gospel, and for getting the Gospel to the obviously lost is certainly admirable, Amber! _Flesh and blood didn't give you that heart..._

But, as one learns when one lives in a dangerous, big city, when strangers approach you even in Wal-Mart, it's not often a good idea to engage in conversations with them. These people wouldn't have said five words to me before I'd have walked away from them. I'd have been _booking_ but good.

On the other hand, Mormon neighbors... If it were I with Mormon neighbors, I'd remain friendly, keep praying for them and keep explaining *WHY* I don't want to hear about "another testimony of Jesus Christ."  Mormons do get converted sometimes, like _a lot_ of the time... I've known many who have been converted.

Margaret


----------



## turmeric (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, that first one's a new one on me!


----------



## Stephen (Jul 24, 2008)

At first glance I thought this was the Pentecostal group Church of God, headquartered in Cleveland, Tennessee, but it is not. It looks like some group that has latched on to some aberant theology. I would avoid them like a plague.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 5, 2008)

It's ok to proselytize at wal-mart?


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 5, 2008)

> and somewhere on the website I saw that they believe that when Jesus was dying on the cross, he was merely teaching us how to _atone for *our own* sins_...



What terrible hopelessness.

I think that Margaret is very wise about opportunities to take and situations to avoid. And I share her sentiments about your heart for evangelism.


----------

